# Will continental extreme contact dw stretch?



## Vwfanatic22 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey so I an looking for tires and i am liking the continentals. My only question is will these tires stretch? I am going to put a 215/40 on a 8.5" and a 225/40 on a 9.5" rim. So any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Every tire will stretch.. It just depends on what degree.. The sizes you mentioned wouldn't be much stretch with any tire. 


 
10_245_35_18_Continental_ExtremeContactDW_2 by volksron, on Flickr 

 
8.5_225_40_18_Continental_ExtremeContactDW by volksron, on Flickr


----------



## Vwfanatic22 (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh alright yeah i wasn't trying to have a ton of stretch anyways i just wanted some. Do you hve any suggestions on sizes that would provide more stretch?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

It's hard to recommend anything when I don't know exactly what you're looking for or what you're working with.


----------



## Vwfanatic22 (Feb 16, 2013)

I am looking for a set of summer tires for my staggered set of 8.5" x 18" and 9.5" x 18" rims. I want some stretch for the tires but not an extreme amount of it.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

well, the sizes you want will provide just that.


----------



## VWBKYM (Feb 2, 2010)

tyrestretch.com 
I was just informed of this site, it helps


----------

